# Acelin/Acelynn Died Tonight...



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Earlier this evening our little baby betta looked sickly, his/her fins were tightening up, we thought he might just need some time since we had change his/her water earlier today. A few minutes ago I found him/her on their side dead... I am so upset. We buried him in with one of our flowers like we did with Cherche when he passed a week ago. My mother says when examining his body she noticed one side of him was concave while the other was puffy.We think he might have had a ulcer or something wrong with his organs. I guess this teaches me not to buy Petco's baby bettas anymore. *Sobs.* SIP/RIP little buddy! *Continues to cry into her pillow.*


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

D: *hugs* I'm so so sorry, Auburn. You took care of him/her the best you could. I'm sure s/he is thanking you for giving him/her a happy home while s/he was alive from somewhere under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

oh no i'm so sorry, SIP little baby betta:-(


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

My condolences.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you all. *Huggles back.* Hopefully Acelin's/Acelynn's got a nice home with Cherche under the bridge. And they're frolicking happily. (,:')


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh that is so sad! We were just talking about him/her yesterday. I couldn't believe it when I saw the name of this thread.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

I know, it happened so suddenly. He kept lying vertical and I think his fins were clamping, the poor baby...


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Our fish keep dying in threes, I am so upset, we just found dead ones in our tank, a molly and a talking catfish. The catfish had an eye missing even! The molly shows no signs of what happened to her...


----------

